# What a catch!



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

(Sorry for reporting so late. Computer has been down)



What a catch!




Friday afternoon around Hubbard's Marina means it time to challenge the Florida Middle Grounds. Joe, our hard working mate, loads the hundreds of pounds of ice we hope we will need to ice down thousands of pounds of fish.








We are fortunate to have several young ladies with us. Can they catch the oversized fish of the Grounds? can they hold their own? Only one way to find out. Let's go! The gulf is beautiful, not a white cap in sight. 
First things first. Let's get a big jack pot going. Wow! sure is a lot of cash to be won. 








Time to troll, eat, or sleep. What a choice. Mister Joe May decides to troll:








Look at that king Joe caught. Numerous bonito were also caught, great red grouper bait:








Boy! That air conditioned bunk really looks great. Hold on, we are hungry. Chef Tammy to the rescue. Very calm seas, real sportsmen/women, and Tammy's BBQ pork sandwiches, what a way to begin our adventure. 
We will be fishing the Northern end of the Florida Middle Grounds, a very long journey. Let's hit the sack. After all, the battles ahead are sure to be fierce fights to the end, struggles to tax even the strongest. We want to be well rested. 
One thirty Saturday morning, Captain Mark Hubbard slows the Florida's two huge diesels down to a crawl. Battle stations! We are ready. Look at the fish on the very edge of that monster ledge. They look ready to fight:








Jeff hooks up immediately. What a beautiful mangrove snapper:








Bill & Chet join the battle:
















The mangrove snapper are on fire. Those darn little bait thieves win most of the battles, but many do not skip out without paying. 








We are using mango tackle. Many gags overpower us. Some don't:
















Will, our first mate, if really proud of this monster caught on light tackle:








The bite continues. It's still early, but the many battles have really made us hungry. That fresh brewed coffee, and hot off the grill ham & cheese sandwiches were almost like a gift from heaven. Thank you Tammy!








What a catch. As we greet the morning, our well iced catch is already most impressive:








What a beautiful sight, sun up over the Northern reaches of the Florida Middle Grounds. Will the fish be hungry or take a nap? Let's see!








As can be expected, the bite does slow down, but never stops. Look at the size of those mangrove snappers:

















We are very proud to have, fighting with us, a father son team. 
Don Sr. from Maryland, shows Don Jr. how to catch the elusive mango snapper. Will Jr. ever learn?








Hold on! Junior has tied into something bigger than a mango. Look Dad, my American red is bigger than your mango. 








Hold on, Junior is bent over the rail of the Florida Fisherman. Could it be that the big hunk of squid this St. Pete resident is using is the right choice. What a fight, what a trophy. Captain Hubbard (L), and Will congratulate Don Jr. job well done! Thanks Dad, you taught me well.








Mister Kevin Lester is also very proud of his red grouper. Who wouldn't be? Kevin, a St. Pete resident, used a 5/0 hook, 80 test line, and a live pin fish to land his prize:








Talk about some happy campers. Andrew (L) Craig, and Joe are having a blast. 








We did well on gags, would have done a lot better if the out of season AJ's would have left us lone. They were everywhere. 
Look at Craig's impressive gag grouper. What a battle. Craig was using snapper tackle.








It's hot, really hot! Look what Tammy has for the members who purchased the meal ticket:








If you bring your own drinks, suggest bringing plenty. As hot as it is, you will need them. 
Ever see a trumpet fish? That's a new one on me:








The AJ's were everywhere, and they were hungry. We could have easily limited the boat out on numerous stops:
































Mister Costers,, of Belgium, uses a 'soft plastic gig' for AJ's. He has mastered the technique. Hold on! That's not fighting exactly like an amber jack. What ever it is it's big, very strong, and fast. Mr. Costers is fishing the bow of the Florida. This monster, this speed demon takes him clear to the middle of the stern. Will the fight ever end? Finally! We see color, the color of a huge king fish. Quick the gaff. Talk about a trophy, this one will never be forgotten. Job well done, very well done.








Ok! Now let's discuss some of the young ladies on board. "Can they hold their own?"
Miss Alicia Williams is proud of her catch:
















Alexis Patterson is a real fighter:








Kathleen Costers took womanhood to a whole new level:








You had to see this petite young woman battle a real monster to believe it. Be sure to see her fight on video. Click on the link at the end. 








Can these fishergirls hold their own? You had better believe it. 
The great battles of the Middle Grounds have made us hungry. It's Tammy time! Our chef has outdone herself this time. What an adventure. We must be in heaven. Fresh cooked BBQ chicken, potato salad, and baked beans. 
















Heaven would just not be heaven without the great American red snapper
































Well! Our trip has finally come to an end. Perfect weather, real sportsmen, dedicated fishergirls, enough fish to keep us really busy, and food to match a gourmet restaurant. Come next Friday we will once again, "Challenge the Florida Middle Grounds!" What a catch!



Be sure to watch the action packed video. Watch Ms. Kathleen Costers in the fight of her life:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy Cow!!!!! I'm wore out just reading the post! EXCELLENT POST BROTHER!!!! :thumbup: Looks like a couple pounds of fish:whistling::thumbsup:

That dern king is HUGE!!! ya'll ever get a weight on him? A fiberglass mount would have been on my wall fer that joker! Looks like an excellent trip! If I missed the exact details excuse me but how long a trip was it? And what kinda bill per person, I may be making a trip down there on other business!

Enjoyed the post!:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Post, worth the wait. Who won the pot?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*:thumbsup:. 
Jason, most were indeed 'wore out.' It was really fun. 
Not sure how much that king weighted. All I know is that he was huge and the fight defied the imagination. 
We would love to have you on the Florida Fisherman. Here are the details:

"July 27 - 29 Fri – Sun Mangrove Snap, Gags and Red Grouper on the Middle Grounds $299 39hrs 3pm – 6am fish all night for Goo’s hunting for Gags and Reds by day."

We leave John's Pass, Madeira Beach Florida, 3 P.M. Friday evenings, and return around 6 A.M. Sunday morning. It's a long trip. Some troll until the sun goes down & then snooze. Most go to bed real early. Fighting those monsters takes all the energy we can come up with. We generally start fishing around 1 A.M. Saturday morning & fish until around 8 P.M. Saturday evening. We fish hard!
Deep: Not really sure who won the pot. It is really hectic around the Marina on Sunday morning. It takes a long time to distribute thousands of pounds of fish. The all day boat, Friendly Fisherman, departs at 7 A.M. Our Florida Fisherman usually makes two 1/2 day trips Sunday. They leave for the first trip at 8 A.M. 
Any more questions, please do not hesitate to ask. Bob
*


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report and pics Mr. Harbison. That trumpetfish looks like an IGFA record! Looking forward to getting down there one day when the seasons and schedule align so I can bring home something.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We would be proud to have you. That is the first trumpet fish I have ever seen. They did not keep it. Bob


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i caught the cousin of the trumpetfish a couple weeks back in Hawaii. I actually thought it was a trumpetfish when i caught it(though i had never seen one), but it turned out to be a cornetfish. They are neat fish. I like the way they fight against you backing up instead of turning their head and trying to run. Really neat fish.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That'll work...:thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

First one I have ever seen. Sure was a strange looking dude. Bob


----------

